
Ask HN: Where do you host your static site? - Wonnk13
I know this is a bit embarrassing to ask in 2016, but I really want to follow through on my resolution to set up a personal website. I want to use Cryogen &#x2F; Emacs to generate the HTML and then maybe cross post to Posthaven and Medium.<p>I&#x27;m considering github or gitlab pages. Or perhaps Digital Ocean. I&#x27;d like to use letsencrypt or another solution so that everything is passed over HTTPS as well. I can tolerate a hosting fee of maybe $5 a month, but would prefer free. Hence my interest in git{hub|lab}. Am I missing anything? What has worked for everyone else?
======
mikegedelman
I think you've got it. If free, github. Otherwise, DigitalOcean is a solid
choice and it's only $5. You can do soooo many other things with you DO box
too, if necessary.

------
nonameface
I use NFS.
[https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/)

I have a static site hosted for a friends business that gets 300-500
hits/month and it costs me almost nothing. I think somewhere around
$0.05/month

------
Javadavinci
If you are willing to set it up I suggest amazon aws which is also free for 1
year. If you don't want to set it up i think you should get nellify which also
has a free tier.

